# Petco -- Should I bring home a new baby?



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Came to petco to get something for my babies. Saw him? He’s gorgeous

Is it a boy and how old ?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

It may be the picture, but it already looks like he has mites….and doesn’t look particularly happy. 
is he just sitting on the ground, or is he hopping around interacting?

seems like he’s either coming up on the first molt or already had it, so not a baby-baby.

I wouldn’t bring him home


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

He did fly away and soon as I approached . This is my 2nd time here in 2 weeks and he’s still here. I had a dream about him yesterday…

ekk mites??!?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

It could honestly just be the quality of the photo.


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> It may be the picture, but it already looks like he has mites….and doesn’t look particularly happy.
> is he just sitting on the ground, or is he hopping around interacting?
> 
> seems like he’s either coming up on the first molt or already had it, so not a baby-baby.
> ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are better off not buying from big box pet stores as their budgies all come from birdie mills. 

Yes, you'll see all kinds of "cute" birds in a big box pet store, so if you are prone to impulse buying, then don't frequent pet stores -- simply buy what you need for your two budgies on-line.

Additionally, having three budgies is not a good idea. One usually ends up being bullied or treated as the "third wheel"

Buying from big box pet stores does not “rescue” a bird. It simply creates more demand for the stores to keep the horrible birdie mills in business. 

Rescuing a budgie in need of a safe and loving home from a shelter or bird rescue organization is a much better option. *

*Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.*


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you know of any shelters rescues around Maryland?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I simply did a google-search for Bird Rescues in Maryland.
Here is the link to the results:
*
*Bird Rescue - Maryland*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep in mind it is better to have an even number of budgies, with 3 one might get picked on and left without a buddy.


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

I adopted three from a rescue in Edgewood. Check your local county shelters. Some of the dog and cat rescues sometimes have a bird room too but they don't seem to advertise them as much as the dogs and cats. And there are several county rescues with parakeets at times in No VA. Try Birds Now. I've seen MD, VA and DE rescues with parakeets to adopt advertised there. Saw some ads recently for parakeets the Anne Arundel county rescue and One in Rockville. One caution is they might not be healthier than a pet store. Had to quarantine my adoptees for three months. Mites and gastric issues. The shelter was not very clean and they came from a hoarding situation which had to have been filthy. A year later two will come and perch on my hand for millet. The third still gets panicky and just won't touch my hand yet. 

I get curbside pickup at Petco. Don't let myself go in as I always see birds I want to take home! My little boy band of 4 is enough for now.


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

obxdiva said:


> I adopted three from a rescue in Edgewood. Check your local county shelters. Some of the dog and cat rescues sometimes have a bird room too but they don't seem to advertise them as much as the dogs and cats. And there are several county rescues with parakeets at times in No VA. Try Birds Now. I've seen MD, VA and DE rescues with parakeets to adopt advertised there. Saw some ads recently for parakeets the Anne Arundel county rescue and One in Rockville. One caution is they might not be healthier than a pet store. Had to quarantine my adoptees for three months. Mites and gastric issues. The shelter was not very clean and they came from a hoarding situation which had to have been filthy. A year later two will come and perch on my hand for millet. The third still gets panicky and just won't touch my hand yet.
> 
> I get curbside pickup at Petco. Don't let myself go in as I always see birds I want to take home! My little boy band of 4 is enough for now.


Do you have a website that you can share ?


----------

